# How would you fill this club gap?



## DivotDigger (Jul 13, 2021)

I am a second year golfer and i'm trying to figure out what club to get next after driver since I have room for one more.
Right now its driver, 2hy (17deg), 4hy, 5hy, 6-LW.
I have the 2 Hybrid because its easy for me to hit off the deck. Should I get a 3 wood for 5 wood for tee shots? Or a 3hy? I hit my 2 hybrid about 180 yards.
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------

